# Tracking China mail once in South Africa



## 87hunter (21/12/17)

Beginning of the month I ordered some stuff from 3fvape.
I tracked it all the way into SA and now I'm sure it's in the customs backlog.
Is their a way to trace where it is in South Africa?
I live in the Central Drakensberg kzn if that helps much.
I know it' still a wait, just like to know.


----------



## Stosta (21/12/17)

87hunter said:


> Beginning of the month I ordered some stuff from 3fvape.
> I tracked it all the way into SA and now I'm sure it's in the customs backlog.
> Is their a way to trace where it is in South Africa?
> I live in the Central Drakensberg kzn if that helps much.
> I know it' still a wait, just like to know.


I use an app called 17Track that covers the tracking of international parcels.

What does your current tracking say?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GregF (21/12/17)

http://www.17track.net/en/ is normally on the ball.
http://globaltracktrace.ptc.post/gtt.web/ you can check here as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GregF (21/12/17)

Tracking will say something about JIMC then wait about 6 months
Then it will something about To Customs then wait about 2 years
Then it will say something like From Customs and that is when its starts the drive back around the world to get to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 87hunter (21/12/17)

@Stosta

Doesn't look good. Thought it was in South Africa


----------



## 87hunter (21/12/17)

GregF said:


> http://www.17track.net/en/ is normally on the ball.
> http://globaltracktrace.ptc.post/gtt.web/ you can check here as well


Just downloaded the app.

Thank you Greg


----------



## Stosta (21/12/17)

87hunter said:


> @Stosta
> 
> Doesn't look good. Thought it was in South Africa


"Import has been opened and demolished"?!?!!

I'm not sure what the heck that means, but if your item is still inbound then this tracking should still show it hitting customs, at which point it really will stay for a long time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (21/12/17)

Stosta said:


> "Import has been opened and demolished"?!?!!
> 
> I'm not sure what the heck that means, but if your item is still inbound then this tracking should still show it hitting customs, at which point it really will stay for a long time!


Maybe dead rabbit was written on the box

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SinnerG (21/12/17)

What did you order? Looks like it might be something that carrier does not allow. There is export customs in place as well. Some carriers will not ship things like batteries and some will not do e-cig stuff. Looks like that package is going to go back to 3fvape.

17track is great, but for some reason they have more information on SAPO tracking than SAPO does. I don't know how it does it. I currently have a package that says "CAPETOWN A AIR PRIORITY LETTER, Receive item at location" in 17track, yet on SAPO is says last scanned at JMIC. Called them today and they "reckon" it's with customs, even though 17track will indicate when it hits customs. The info SAPO is sharing to local public and call centre does not line up with what they're reporting internationally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (21/12/17)

SinnerG said:


> What did you order? Looks like it might be something that carrier does not allow. There is export customs in place as well. Some carriers will not ship things like batteries and some will not do e-cig stuff. Looks like that package is going to go back to 3fvape.
> 
> 17track is great, but for some reason they have more information on SAPO tracking than SAPO does. I don't know how it does it. I currently have a package that says "CAPETOWN A AIR PRIORITY LETTER, Receive item at location" in 17track, yet on SAPO is says last scanned at JMIC. Called them today and they "reckon" it's with customs, even though 17track will indicate when it hits customs. The info SAPO is sharing to local public and call centre does not line up with what they're reporting internationally.


I ordered
1x drop rda
1x dead rabbit rda
1x clone goon rda
1x bf pin for goon
1x bf pin for my goon l.p.
Hoping it's a translation error


----------



## SinnerG (21/12/17)

I think you need to send that to 3fvape and have them check. Something seems to have gone wrong there.

Stuff takes 2-3 months to get through from China this time of year. If you follow 17track it looks like it takes just 2-3 weeks to hit our shores, then you wait. I have something on the way from Turkey and it's just about here, less than a month in transit.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (21/12/17)

SinnerG said:


> I think you need to send that to 3fvape and have them check. Something seems to have gone wrong there.
> 
> Stuff takes 2-3 months to get through from China this time of year. If you follow 17track it looks like it takes just 2-3 weeks to hit our shores, then you wait. I have something on the way from Turkey and it's just about here, less than a month in transit.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


I've created a ticket with them.
Hoping all is ok.


----------



## Nova69 (21/12/17)

Looks like your package is going back to 3fvape.Use postnl or hk post next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (21/12/17)

Nova69 said:


> Looks like your package is going back to 3fvape.Use postnl or hk post next time


Do I get a refund or is it lost?

Happy to have it resent


----------



## Nova69 (21/12/17)

Im sure they will resend it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (5/1/18)

3fvape has resent my package. It hasn't moved since the 25th of December so I think I'm in for a long wait.


----------



## Hooked (6/1/18)

I received my prize from Heaven Gifts 9 days after the winner was announced - and that included 2 days on hold at Customs, Cape Town! It was sent via DHL, who sent me an SMS (at my request on the tracking website) every time there was a change. If you have the choice - which you probably don't have - ask for it to be sent via DHL.


----------



## 87hunter (6/1/18)

Hooked said:


> I received my prize from Heaven Gifts 9 days after the winner was announced - and that included 2 days on hold ! It was sent via DHL, who sent me an SMS (at my request on the tracking website) every time there was a change. If you have the choice - which you probably don't have - ask for it to be sent via DHL.


Dhl was an option at $80 I think. 
I've learned my lesson for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG (6/1/18)

Someone recently had bad support from DHL. I've ordered a shipment of 30 items (non vape stuff) yesterday and seller is offering inclusive FedEx IP, then asked me if I'd want DHL because it is faster.

Has anyone used FedEx recently? How are they compared to DHL? I hope I didn't make the wrong decision there.

I think he offered DHL because then I'd have to pay the shipping. Maybe silly mistake on his part offering free FedEx.


----------



## Hooked (6/1/18)

@SinnerG I haven't had experience of FedEx to South Africa, but FedEx to Oman was no problem - but then, nothing's a problem in Oman! "Mafi mushkila" (no problem) as they say! It was great living there - no import duty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/18)

SinnerG said:


> Someone recently had bad support from DHL. I've ordered a shipment of 30 items (non vape stuff) yesterday and seller is offering inclusive FedEx IP, then asked me if I'd want DHL because it is faster.
> 
> Has anyone used FedEx recently? How are they compared to DHL? I hope I didn't make the wrong decision there.
> 
> I think he offered DHL because then I'd have to pay the shipping. Maybe silly mistake on his part offering free FedEx.



Hi @SinnerG , I know @Rob Fisher likes Fedex a lot
Maybe he can advise


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/1/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @SinnerG , I know @Rob Fisher likes Fedex a lot
> Maybe he can advise



FedEx has always been my favourite but lately DHL has been way better than before and they are on a par now... so either will work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter (9/1/18)

*Getting there, back at RSA customs, I pray they don't send it back. @3FVape has been really good with keeping in contact.
*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Destination Country : South Africa - Cache time: 2018-01-09 10:58:49(GMT+2)
Origin Country : China - Cache time: 2018-01-09 09:49:16(GMT+2)
2018-01-07 17:57

Delivered by air transport

2017-12-25 14:27
Nanjing Processing Center, has imported mutual seal (domestic)

2017-12-25 14:27
Nanjing Terminal, has imported mutual seal (domestic)

2017-12-25 14:23
Nanjing, back, remark (security not qualified)

2017-12-25 14:23
Nanjing, back, remark (security not qualified)

2017-12-25 10:10
Nanjing, the import has been opened and demolished, remark (return)

2017-12-25 10:10
Nanjing, the import has been opened and demolished, remark (return)

2017-12-22 08:19
Guangzhou Processing Center, arrive

2017-12-21 16:11
Guangzhou processing Center, has imported mutual seal (domestic)

2017-12-21 16:11
Guangzhou, return, remark (security not qualified)

2017-12-21 09:48
Guangzhou, the import has been opened and demolished, remark (return)

2017-12-20 09:39
Guangzhou, opened and dismantled

2017-12-16 15:45
Delivered by air transport

2017-12-16 15:45
Delivered by air transport

2017-12-16 14:52
Guangzhou Processing Center, arrive

2017-12-16 14:52
Guangzhou Processing Center, arrive

2017-12-15 05:32
Delivered by air transport

2017-12-14 17:50
Guangzhou Processing Center, arrive


----------



## Hooked (9/1/18)

87hunter said:


> *Getting there, back at RSA customs, I pray they don't send it back. @3FVape has been really good with keeping in contact.
> *
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Destination Country : South Africa - Cache time: 2018-01-09 10:58:49(GMT+2)
> ...



@87hunter Oh my vape! What is it that you ordered?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (9/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @87hunter Oh my vape! What is it that you ordered?


Nothing dodgey.
1 x Dead Rabbit
1x Drop
1x Fake Goon
1x BF pin for foon
1x BF pin for original Goon L.P


----------



## Hooked (9/1/18)

87hunter said:


> Nothing dodgey.
> 1 x Dead Rabbit
> 1x Drop
> 1x Fake Goon
> ...



They obviously think it's very dodgy! And as for Guangzhou, first dismantled then demolished?? Hope you get everything!


----------



## 87hunter (9/1/18)

Hooked said:


> They obviously think it's very dodgy! And as for Guangzhou, first dismantled then demolished?? Hope you get everything!


I'm also hoping so. 31 Days down, customs to go.


----------



## SinnerG (13/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> FedEx has always been my favourite but lately DHL has been way better than before and they are on a par now... so either will work.


So after the seller offering free FedEx IL, they went ahead and used DHL ... Then shipped with TNT. I don't mind if they find the best deal for them I guess, as long as I don't wind up with unexpected charges. Packaged left China on 9th, and hit Maitland yesterday 12th. Now stopped waiting for payment which they haven't called me about. They did call on Wednesday to get some import code, but I don't have that. They told me probably just be VAT.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

